# Anyone coming to the AAW symposium in Phoenix in June?



## sbwertz (Mar 24, 2014)

This will be my first time at a symposium and I'm looking forward to meeting some of you "face to face."


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 13, 2014)

I plan on doing a fly-by today, look around at the trade show and such....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 14, 2014)

Wildwood Design / BangleGuy.com has a booth at the AAW show and we will be in PHX all weekend. I met Marcus last night and it was a real pleasure connecting with fellow WB friends! The trade show is free to the public, and is in the West PCC bldg, please come say hello if you can.

Eric

Reactions: Like 2


----------

